# Mull of Galloway



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2022)

Just back from trip from mull of Galloway. In all my travels I never visited Scotlands most southerly point. And to say I was surprised was an understatement. The drive there from New England Bay 7 miles north of the Mull was challenging, but well worth the effort. The views and the wild life including puffins, and Gannets, were excellent, but what really surprised was the cafe built on the side of a rock, with fantastic views. The coffee was excellent and very reasonable, plenty of car parking space. There’s a short circular walk, and a footpath to what is the most southerly point of Scotland. The views were wonderful. If you do head there make sure you head down to the disused foghorn, the views from there were well worth the effort.
on the first photo you see the cafe perched on the rock side.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 16, 2022)

Did you not see me wave you blind bat.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2022)

I did, but I was with my wife 

We could see the Emerald Isle clearly Trev.


----------



## barryd (Jul 16, 2022)

Did it last September on the bike from a CL further up. The cows blocking the road were a bit intimidating 

I have fond memories of a huge beach fire party we had there when I was in my early 20s.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 19, 2022)

We’ve done Mulligan’s tyre but not this one so Intrigued, I Google drove there this morning to walk my virtual dog, but could not park due to all the motorhomes taking up two spaces each


----------



## 2cv (Jul 19, 2022)

In 2002 we visited the lighthouse with some others in 2cvs as part of the Stranraer car show. Promised amazing views and got this!


----------



## Walkingmox (Jul 20, 2022)

Had a wonderful night in the carpark last September, all alone. We discovered why when the wind started to blow but we survived, just! Amazing sunset and sunrise views


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 20, 2022)

Walkingmox said:


> Had a wonderful night in the carpark last September, all alone. We discovered why when the wind started to blow but we survived, just! Amazing sunset and sunrise views


Tried stopping there once. At lunchtime the wind was blowing vertically up the cliffs bringing great dollops of spume. Even ‘moored’ head to wind the soup wouldn’t stay in the pan. Needless to say we didn’t dare stay the night. Even starting the engine to leave was a challenge, it really didn’t like being pressure washed with seawater!


----------



## jann (Jul 20, 2022)

We have had a couple of nights there. One time it was really calm in the afternoon so we stayed. The weather changed in the night!!!


----------



## Walkingmox (Jul 20, 2022)

We moved 4 times during the night until we were right alongside the wall but it was so worth the rollercoaster ride to witness the sunrise


----------



## groyne (Jul 22, 2022)

I used to go to the Mull regularly, for the Pollock fishing. We always stopped at farmer Bill's, turn left at the narrowest point,  just before the final climb up to the lighthouse. It was only a couple of quid a night


----------



## davep10000 (Jul 23, 2022)

groyne said:


> I used to go to the Mull regularly, for the Pollock fishing. We always stopped at farmer Bill's, turn left at the narrowest point,  just before the final climb up to the lighthouse. It was only a couple of quid a night


Great little spot (out of season).
We got woken up early one morning when the van started shaking. It was only the cows having a quick scratch on our rear ladder!


----------



## groyne (Jul 31, 2022)

Yup, we've had to clean the cow snot off the wing mirrors.


----------



## Eyeballmike (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi, what size MH do you have, I'm in an 8m can we get there?


----------

